# Well I'm out of the bird rehab business



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

for a while at least. Looks like I got to do a little small furry animal rehab for the next month or so. Got up yesterday morning and the two feral cats that live on the back porch weren't there for breakfast. They never miss their breakfast so I went looking for them, and found them surrounding one of the apple trees down in the orchard. They had something cornered under the tree and were trying to dig it out. Turned out they had this little guy cornered under one of the roots, but I got him out before they did, so it looks like I got some non-bird rehabbing to do for the next month or so. Cute little fellow, he's going to be fine and grow up to be a big fast Jack Rabbit. If this little guy doesn't make you smile you better go get counseling.

NAB 

My feet are soooo big.










I'm so glad the cats didn't get me!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AWWW...........he's adorable..........I'm glad the cats didn't get him too.........I wish more men were like you..................how could anyone not love that little guy???


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is so sweet! And so lucky. Thank goodness you were curious enough to look for the cats.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

nabisho said:


> *If this little guy doesn't make you smile you better go get counseling.*
> 
> NAB


You got that right. 

Another, most welcome, overdose of cuteness. Love it!!

Many thanks for sharing this adorable little one with us, NAB.

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nab,

That hunt produced a treasure. Good luck with your tiny friend. He sure is cute.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm smiling from ear to ear!

Thank you for sharing those sweet, sweet photos.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Now That's Not Cute!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good luck with your found bun! just adorable,


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, Nab! I didn't NEED that scare your thread title brought me!

THANK GOODNESS all turned out well!!

I have a soft spot for the bun buns!! 

When I first moved to AZ, the two things I wanted to see up close were a Jack Rabbit and a Tumbleweed! I had NO idea that those dried Tumbleweeds had sharp spines!! Nor did I know that they were green and soft BEFORE they dried! Oh yes, and, I did see some Jack Rabbits - at a distance.

However, I saw the KING of the Jacks across the street at the Mesa Community College Stadium while I was doing some walking exercise around their track. I came around the curve and there he was...the most magnificent example of the species I had ever seen: Looooong EARS and a big long lean body. He was just sitting on his haunches watching me watching him. 

I miss seeing the Jack Rabbits...there has been a LOT of building that has taken away much of the empty land that used to be there. More's the pity!!

Are you sure this little guy is a Jack Rabbit and not a Cottontail? He needs to do some ear growin' and their fur, I believe is browner. I'm sure you would know tho.

He is such a cutie nevertheless and in GREAT HANDS! Cats: 0 Bunny: 1 

Sure will look forward to seeing him grow!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, the title startled me too! Course, knowing you, the minute a bird needs help you'll take care of it too.

He is a cutie and I'm really glad you were able to rescue him from the cats. Wonder how old he is.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable face? Thank you for investigating, and saving this little cutie, you are such a hero for wildlife!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a precious baby, Nab! I'm so glad you were able to rescue the little one!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So adorable. What a lucky little Jack.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeeeeee Nab (for getting the little cutie before the kitties did)  S/he's so cute you just wanna rub your face in his/her fur I'm really looking forward to you sharing the growing up saga with us - I've never seen a rabbit grow up (jack or otherwise).


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab, too cute! Best of luck with him!

Nab, I love your threads.....ya never know whatcha gonna get when you click on one of your posts!

Linda


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

too cute!!! Can I have it?...


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Baby Bunny update*

Little fellow is growing like a weed, and he's fast as a rocket. I was wrong about him being a Jack he's 100% Cottontail and can move like a blur. Probably another week or two want him to get big enough that the awks can't snatch him up and have him for lunch.

NAB 

Mighty cute little fellow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AWWW.......he's so sweet. Want to squeeze him..........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mighty cute litte fellow indeed!


----------



## breeze (Jun 22, 2008)

aww...that rabbit is really cute. good luck with it.will it be released back into the wild?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's headed for the spring*

We got a big piece of property up on the mountain about 10 miles from the nearest paved road with a year round spring and lots of tall green grass, perfect place for bunnies. He will find a girlfriend up there and probably have a bunch of little fellows of his own B4 you know it.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

nabisho said:


> We got a big piece of property up on the mountain about 10 miles from the nearest paved road with a year round spring and lots of tall green grass, perfect place for bunnies. He will find a girlfriend up there and probably have a bunch of little fellows of his own B4 you know it.
> 
> NAB


And, every little bunny you see when you go there will make you wonder if it is your bunny.  Loved the latest photos, Nab. He is growing so fast.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is still adorable, and huggable!

I'm glad he is doing so well, thank you for the update.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nab, 


I was wondering what was Hop-ening there with the little Bunny...


Glad to hear it goes well...!


He sure is cute...


Phil
l v


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Released the little guy last night*

He made a beeline for the tall grass near the spring - was last seen munching down some big blades in the shade of a sagebrush bush.

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Happy bunny! I know he'll make maximum use of the rest of the summer!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

What a lucky bunny! What do ya bet he's back for treats every now & then Must have been so good watching him hop across the yard though!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JUST GREAT, NAB!! ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL RELEASE!!

Those ferals won't be able to get him, I hope!!

Wishing Mr. Bun Bun all the best and a looong happy life -free from cats!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful ending, hope he lives hoppily ever after.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

You should never touch wild rabbits. They are LOADED with parasites and carry various diseases.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

um hellooooo they carry no more parasites then any other creature , where are you getting your info from ??/ babys need help no matter where they are found and its not like you are gonna die from a case of fleas so give me a break !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

you sure that this lil one wasnt a jack rabbit like you thought before as the cotton tails down here dont have ears like that when they are that young lol


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

"Chicken_pigeon" i'd suggest you do some research, before blurting something like that out. Not everything the news, or mummy said is true. Its uneducated assumptions like that one, that have lead to the deaths of so many animals, all because humans are to dumb to actually stop, and think for them selves. 

I dont mean to insult you, i just get incredibly fustrated when i hear people speak such nonsence. 

Im glad all is well with the little guy good work mate.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

nabisho said:


> We got a big piece of property up on the mountain about 10 miles from the nearest paved road with a year round spring and lots of tall green grass, perfect place for bunnies. He will find a girlfriend up there and probably have a bunch of little fellows of his own B4 you know it.
> 
> NAB


Wow, NAB, he grew to a handsome fellow. I 'll bet he does well .


----------

